# Security Code



## cooldip10 (Sep 26, 2006)

How can I get my cell's security code? I gave it for repair a few days back.. and today only I came to know that The Security Code has been changed.. 
My cell is Nokia 6610i..
I tried the default one _ "12345", but in vain.. tried all the combnations I could give.. Is there any way of getting the security code??
 Please help..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 26, 2006)

This site claims to provide a master security code for Nokia mobiles, pls try it!

*nfader.z-host.ru/

Also s/w like Logo Manager shows ur Nokia security code


----------



## iMav (Sep 26, 2006)

try 00000


----------



## cooldip10 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks! but its working now.. the code is still the same 12345..


----------

